# Eric Young Foundation



## JAB (May 12, 2016)

Apologies if this is a noob question, but I keep hearing and seeing all sorts of cultivators from the Eric Young Foundation and I was wondering how/where does one get orchids from them? I visited their website and it is lackluster to say the least. Do they sell plants / flasks / seedlings to the public, or just wholesale businesses? 

Thanks
JAB


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2016)

You cannot, unless you are in England or they come over here. . There is a thread here where I interviewed Chris Purver of EYOF
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28750&highlight=EYOF


----------



## JAB (May 12, 2016)

Thanks Eric. 
So they cannot export?


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2016)

They don't sell a lot, and I think there is a minimum, and export fees are outrageous. They do come to a few shows and bring plants then.


----------



## monocotman (May 13, 2016)

If anyone ever visits the UK, it is worth the short hop over to Jersey from Heathrow to see the greenhouses. They are pretty good at showing enthusiasts round their glasshouses. If you visit in winter /spring the displays are mind blowing,
David


----------



## JAB (May 14, 2016)

THanks guys. Would love to visit, but I am not sure that is in the budget anytime soon. 
I guess I will have to look for them at shows. Are they a private group just doing this for fun? How do they survive financially??

Cheers
JAB


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2016)

Did you go to their website?


----------



## JAB (May 15, 2016)

I did. Did not see mention of funding etc!? Just curious is all.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2016)

Eric Young left his Money to the Foundation.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2016)

I think they also have sponsors.


----------



## JAB (May 16, 2016)

I assume he must have been loaded then.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2016)

Yes, seven figure.


----------



## monocotman (May 17, 2016)

My understanding is that Eric Young made his money in the property boom on the island of Jersey in the 60's.
As he had no heirs and was an avid orchid grower he left the foundation that he set up a substantial bequest in his will.
David


----------



## tomkalina (May 17, 2016)

Not sure it's true, but I heard he also owned several jewelry stores on Jersey.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2016)

I heard he kidnapped Leprechauns from Ireland and kept them prisoner until their families sent him pots of gold!


----------



## JAB (May 17, 2016)

Leprechaun slave labor. More common then we think now days. Their tiny little hands are perfect for repotting orchids!


----------



## gonewild (May 17, 2016)

JAB said:


> Leprechaun slave labor. More common then we think now days. Their tiny little hands are perfect for repotting orchids!



I think mostly they are used to make Skittles nowadays.


----------



## blondie (Jun 2, 2016)

Eric young was in the jewlery trade and had few shops, I was under the impression he had a few jewlery shops over in the jewellery quarter in Birmingham he sold those up and moved to jersery, where he had a few properties and set up a nursey and started breeding and selling doing all the large shows, then setting up the foundation. Which carries on with his money and they also funderd the Eric young orchid foundation scholarship in orchid management and glass house technique at the RHS garden wisley. The post was fully paid for by the foundation for a years posting where u get to go over the the foundation for a week to work on top of the RHS orchid collection, I was one of the last students to do the full orchid course befor the title was changed. 
I do not know if the orchid course exists any long at the RHS or weather it has been turned to a glass house course. 
But the foundation is an amazing place any who has the chance to go I erge your to go you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## JAB (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow, what an opportunity Blondie! 
Jewelry eh?! I am in the wrong business 

Thank you for sharing. Would love to hear more about your time there and what you learned. 

Cheers
JAB


----------

